# Southern IL Treatment Free Beekeeping Seminar Series



## Southernilgal (Jun 21, 2016)

October 7-9, 2016 
Here's the link with all the details 
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/so-ill...ith-michael-bush-tickets-26150478786?aff=eac2


----------

